# new fish



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have to ask this as a fish owner is it the nom for a new fish to sit on the bottom of the tank for the first few hours I got a new oscer


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

That's not terribly unusual. Don't be surprised if tomorrow morning the oscar is faded in color and laying on its side. No worries.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

so is this ok for the fish or bad


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The fish is most likely just adjusting to the new environment. It's often how an Oscar behaves upon introduction to a new tank. Give it a few days.


----------



## cfaye3char (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello I am new to bettas but not fish. I would be a little worried. You can do a internet search and see what you find. I do not know how to help you. I found this site doing a research on my betta, I needed help. Try a search and see what you find.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

ok I have had oscer before and it didn't do this but I had a another fish with it could it be that it is lonely I don't know much about oscers as this is my first one in awile


----------



## cfaye3char (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi if you have had fish before you get them used to the water, and you do all that good stuff. You spell Oscar wrong it is Oscar I think. So do your search ASAP, right away. So you can get help. If everything is done right your fish should be swimming around not at the bottom just sitting there. Do not get another fish until you find out what is wrong with this one if anything. Plus I am not sure but I think Oscars eat other fish, NOT SURE.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I moved him to a 5.5gal qt no not his perm tank and he is eating fine he was just being lazy that's all haha I guess our fish like to scar us into thinking somethings up


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oscars are notorious for being sulkers. It's not unusual for an Oscar that has been introduced to a new tank to act like yours has. I'm not saying all fish do this but Oscars will. Just watch him closely over the next few days to make sure he's not really sick and that he's eating. Give him some time to adjust to his new surroundings. I've had my Oscar over 2 years now and he still sulks at the bottom during water changes but as soon as I'm done he's back swimming around and being his goofy self. They're drama queens lol.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

he is that he ate good today what to u feed urs I use hikari cichilid gold medium pellets and sun dried shrimp the kind used for turtles I don't know much about Oscars as this is my first one in over two years if this helps I have taken care of Lake Malawi Cichlids and didn't have any troble with them but difffent fish deffent temperament rigth


----------



## cfaye3char (Sep 20, 2015)

I am glad your fish seems to be doing ok. Just watch him like everybody says.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

me to I cant seem to find a name fitting for him though haha


----------



## cfaye3char (Sep 20, 2015)

If you watch him a lot, you will find a name. lol


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

bandit1994 said:


> he is that he ate good today what to u feed urs I use hikari cichilid gold medium pellets and sun dried shrimp the kind used for turtles I don't know much about Oscars as this is my first one in over two years if this helps I have taken care of Lake Malawi Cichlids and didn't have any troble with them but difffent fish deffent temperament rigth


What you're feeding him is fine. You want a good cichlid pellet as a staple and then you can supplement with frozen or freeze dried foods such as shrimp, krill, worms, fresh market shrimp and occasional veggie based foods as well.

What size tank is your Oscar in? They are fast growers and will need at least a 75 gallon tank when full grown. Mine grew from 2" to almost a foot in less than a year.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

he is in a 20x10x16 I don't have bigger at the time he is still under 4'' how long do I have till I need to upgrade to a bigger tank


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

20"x10"x16" Sounds like a 15 gallon high, correct? Sorry to say you need to upgrade as soon as you can. A 55 is probably best for now with and upgrade to at least 125 in the future. Remember, this fish could grow to be up to 16". You might what to consider taking him back and looking into dwarf cichlids. You get all the personality of a Oscar in a much smaller package.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

MikeG14 I have had a full on 200 gal lake Malawi cichlid tank that I started form just two and I used the same tank I am now as a grow out tank so I know that the tank I have will buy me sometime but how much and the biggest Oscars I have seen where 14" long none over that I will be getting his perm tank as soon as I have the money and in case yall are wanting to know what happened to my big tank it was sold out form under me my mom sold it for $55 with all the fish I was sick as a dog for a full year there went my biggest tank with my best fish I bred a sss class fish form my first two fish


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oscars are fast growers, about an inch per month. Keep your eye out now for a larger tank. You'll need one in a few months. The sooner the better.

That's too bad about your 200 gallon tank. Would have been perfect for your Oscar with a few American cichlid friends.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

yhea I was working a deal with one of the guys in my lfc to trade my lake Malawi cichlids for his Oscar and American cichlids. I don't care much for Lake Malawi cichlids but I had to wet my feet somehow and I will be on the look out for a bigger tank would a 50gal work for an Oscar or would u say go for a 100 gal. As I might get some other American cichlids in the long run I plan to get rid of my small tanks and put all my time in to American cichlids as I love them.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If you plan to keep other fish with your Oscar you'll need at least a 100 gallon. Bigger would be better of course. A 50 gallon would only work temporarily so you might as well look for the tank you want to keep him in for life. A tank with a footprint of 6 foot long x 18" would be ideal. Check Craigslist for tanks. I see big tanks all the time for pretty good deals. 

Got any pics of your little guy?


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

what American cichlids do u have with ur Oscar I want a Jack Dempsey Cichlid or Firemouth Cichlid or a Texas Cichlid I don't know if the wolf cichlid is going to be doable if so that will be one of the American cichlids I put into my tank I am willing to go big


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a couple Vieja (1 Black Belt and 1 Argentea), a Firemouth and a Convict in with mine along with some Bala Sharks and a Pictus cat. I have a pretty good harmony in my tank. I'm hoping the Viejas continue to behave but so far, so good.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

would a ramhorn cichlid work


----------

